# Possible Datsun Purchase



## vjz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all,

I joined here for my 98 Altima, but last night I received a phone call from a friend about an old Datsun.

He recently purchased a foreclosed property out in the middle of nowhere. In the back of the outbuilding under a cover was a 1964 Fairlady roadster.

Its in great shape but hasn't been on the road since 2001 according to the license plate and reg card in the car. We haven't tried to start it because we can't find the keys, but he DOES have the title for it and its free and clear.

I haven't inspected it too much, but nothing seems to be chewed on by little barn critters, and his attempt to reach out to the previous owner was actually successful in finding out that it supposedly ran, albeit kind of crappy, back in 2001 and they just parked it to "fix it up someday"

He knows absolutely nothing about cars and asked me to buy it off of him, but we don't know what a fair price for it is.

I've been looking for a classic Japanese project again since restoring my old Celica, so this would be fun!

What do you guys think is a fair price for it?

Also, in good condition, once running, what might it be worth?


----------

